# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  РАРУС РБК + Общепит

## Mad_Maxx

Мне необходимо собрать такую системку, чтобы в кафе можно было управлять складом товаров, приготовление, рецептура блюд, отправка готовых блюд на кассу, и соответственно рабочее место кассира, чтоб можно было продавать блюда.
А также продажа товаров напрямую со склада с наценкой кафе.

Подскажи плиз, какая программка все это включает?
Скачал Общепит 8 Проф. Лазию, пока не понимаю, как там повару работать, как кассиру, как составлять план-меню на день и т.д.

Скачал также Р+Б+К 2.5 сетевую и Общепит 6.
Их как-то можно связать или все есть в одной программке?

Очень благодарен заранее.:rolleyes:

----------


## dronofill

а не мог бы скинуть ? ссылки, Что бы скачатЬ)? 

У тебя ж леченные версии...

----------


## Maksy_G

общепит брать лучше на платформе 8

----------


## dronofill

Кафе бар ?) на какой платформе?
если ) можно ссылку)

----------


## Maksy_G

он от ключа не отучен
платформа 8.1

----------


## Muhin555

> Мне необходимо собрать такую системку, чтобы в кафе можно было управлять складом товаров, приготовление, рецептура блюд, отправка готовых блюд на кассу, и соответственно рабочее место кассира, чтоб можно было продавать блюда.
> А также продажа товаров напрямую со склада с наценкой кафе.
> 
> Подскажи плиз, какая программка все это включает?
> Скачал Общепит 8 Проф. Лазию, пока не понимаю, как там повару работать, как кассиру, как составлять план-меню на день и т.д.
> 
> Скачал также Р+Б+К 2.5 сетевую и Общепит 6.
> Их как-то можно связать или все есть в одной программке?
> 
> Очень благодарен заранее.:rolleyes:


скачай мануал к РБК и прочти про выгрузку в 1С Бухгалтерию.... аналогично и в Общепит 6.0 делается....

----------


## AllexNT

Забудь про Рарус Общепит.
Советую воспользоваться разработкой фирмы СофтБаланс.
Конфигурации Трактир.Бэкофис и трактир.Фронтофис.
По сравнению с Рарусом небо и земля. И в настройке легче, небудешь особо маяться.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 58 секунд_
А что касаемо с выгрузками, загрузками в бухгалерию, то маяться особо не надо.
Все это там уже красиво реализовано. Есть опыт настройки и внедрения того и другого, дак Рарусом особо не рад. ИМХО.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 16 секунд_
На v7.7 Название конфигурации бэкофиса иное - Трактир.Стандарт ПЛЮС

----------


## dronofill

а поделиться можешь?)

Спасибо)

----------


## AllexNT

Тебе ломаная нужна?
Если до, то таковой у меня нет. Там защита гуардантовскими ключами.
У меня только конфиги. Выкладывать?

----------


## Muhin555

> Тебе ломаная нужна?
> Если до, то таковой у меня нет. Там защита гуардантовскими ключами.
> У меня только конфиги. Выкладывать?


обновить ссылки немешало бы, тем более если есть в наличии последние релизы....

----------


## PAH

> Мне необходимо собрать такую системку, чтобы в кафе можно было управлять складом товаров, приготовление, рецептура блюд, отправка готовых блюд на кассу, и соответственно рабочее место кассира, чтоб можно было продавать блюда.
> А также продажа товаров напрямую со склада с наценкой кафе.
> 
> Подскажи плиз, какая программка все это включает?
> Скачал Общепит 8 Проф. Лазию, пока не понимаю, как там повару работать, как кассиру, как составлять план-меню на день и т.д.
> 
> Скачал также Р+Б+К 2.5 сетевую и Общепит 6.
> Их как-то можно связать или все есть в одной программке?
> 
> Очень благодарен заранее.:rolleyes:


Общепит 6 только ведет учет сырья, калькуляцию, рецептуру, составление блюд.
РБК ведет непосредственно продажу (Разумеется в РБК можно напрямую вбить готовое блюдо в номенклатуру и продавать ее без участия Общепита).

Обмен между ними:
Общепит отправляет в РБК готовые блюда для продажи.
РБК отправляет в Общепит проданные блюда для вычета со склада.

С Общепитом связываться сильно не стал, т.к. люди пользоваться программой не умеют, а сам сидеть набивать не буду, т.к. занимаюсь только работоспособностью программы.
Так что все по старинке, калькуляция, рецептура и прочее на экселе, а потом вбиваем готовое блюдо в номенклатуру.. хотя и просят запустить Общепит..

з.ы. Работаю с РБК с месяц, в принципе неплохой "бюджетный" вариант для общепитовской точки.

----------


## gyrp

ребята, а трактир v3 можно приручить?прога хорошая но ключика нет.облазил всё нету.давайте общими усилиями

----------


## arturzin

> ребята, а трактир v3 можно приручить?прога хорошая но ключика нет.облазил всё нету.давайте общими усилиями


тоже весь инет облазил и не нашел :(:(:((((((

----------


## leonid30

Приветствую всех. Народ помогите где взять Трактиръ Back-office 7.7 отученую от ключа. Заранее благодарен

----------

